

Darwin's Nightmare - razorburn
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/post.aspx?bid=354&bpid=23538

======
pj
Google Video is one of the best things on the internet. Too bad they stopped
the uploading.

I had a vision last night of the television industry attacking internet video
sites so they'd crash and people would have to go back to watching TV again...

------
delano
That was a scary documentary.

~~~
pj
Reminds me of Blood Diamond, except they're fish.

In Angola, they are fighting over Diamonds and Oil.

In Congo, it's Copper, Cobalt, and Coltan

These are all wars started by the west using Africans to fight the war by
proxy.

